# 3point goes up & down on its own



## veryoldbird (8 mo ago)

John deere tractor 3 point hitch goes up and down on its own while using a bush hog. will go up around 5 inches then returns to height that it is set to use. what's up with this?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Can't help you, but I'm wondering if the weight of the bush hog is making the three point react when it takes the weight of the bush hog due to uneven ground. Like I said, I don't have one of these, so I don't know if you set the height, or make it level and let it ride on the ground!?


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Can't help you, but I'm wondering if the weight of the bush hog is making the three point react when it takes the weight of the bush hog due to uneven ground. Like I said, I don't have one of these, so I don't know if you set the height, or make it level and let it ride on the ground!?


Bill’s suggestion sounds plausible. Also, low hydraulic fluid level can cause pulsating. Maybe check the fluid level.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I can take it! LoL it's probably more like the the fluid level!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

veryoldbird said:


> John deere tractor 3 point hitch goes up and down on its own while using a bush hog. will go up around 5 inches then returns to height that it is set to use. what's up with this?


You didn't specify what model as Deere has used about 12 different manufactures for the 3PT hydraulics for various machine series. Thus, you are only going to get 'generalized' help.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
Your revealing tractor model would help get you the correct answer to your tractor's 3pt control problem. Does 3pt control lever stay where it's set after operators hand is removed from control lever?


----------



## xxxjd950xxx (May 11, 2017)

veryoldbird said:


> John deere tractor 3 point hitch goes up and down on its own while using a bush hog. will go up around 5 inches then returns to height that it is set to use. what's up with this?


Do you have your 3 point set for position control or draft control?


----------



## veryoldbird (8 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> You didn't specify what model as Deere has used about 12 different manufactures for the 3PT hydraulics for various machine series. Thus, you are only going to get 'generalized' help.


The model # is an 820


xxxjd950xxx said:


> Do you have your 3 point set for position control or draft control?


That I have no idea what that setting would be


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I remember selling new JD 820 utility tractors. Very seldon did a new 820 require any warranty repairs. 

Place lever(item 16 2nd photo) under seat in "D" if not already in that position. Does 3 pt control lever stay where it's was last set when hand is removed from handle/ If not friction washers(item 10) need replaced or shimmed tighter.


----------

